# Most useful threads on ASF?



## iced earth (26 October 2010)

Dear users, I am almost new in ASF and there are thousands of threads in it. although I am sure most of them are useful to follow, we can not read them all.

Here I ask you which thread you think is most useful for new members to follow to get the best from their time in ASF...

Looking forward for your comments to nominate The Most useful threads on ASF...

Cheers
Mohsen


----------



## nioka (26 October 2010)

iced earth said:


> Dear users, I am almost new in ASF and there are thousands of threads in it. although I am sure most of them are useful to follow, we can not read them all.
> 
> Here I ask you which thread you think is most useful for new members to follow to get the best from their time in ASF...
> 
> ...




Usefull can be defined in different ways. There are entertainment threads. Good for airing views on many subjects from politics to gardening. There are the stock threads that can be usefull but can be history. Two of the most successful stocks that I have been introduced to on this forum were Arrow Energy and Adelphi. However they are past history. AUT, EKA and LYC are currently in progress but the best is in the past. Stock wise the most usefull threads are yet to be identified. NTU, BUL, EDE and CER may be of interest if the aim is to speculate. 
(A grain of salt comes in handy at times.)


----------



## noirua (26 October 2010)

Information wise it is hard to beat 'bigdogs' Dow Jones ... thread that is updated every day. Like it or not the USA leads Australia and if you miss this thread and then trade the ASX you do it partly blind. 809 attachments tells you the importance of this thread to so many and that's not including non-registered visitors.

So this thread is in my top 10 on ASF stock threads and is listed under 'International'.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2010)

The 'New Posts' drop down always worked for me. And read everything.


----------



## jonojpsg (26 October 2010)

kennas said:


> The 'New Posts' drop down always worked for me. And read everything.




Second that - don't always get to read everything, but I recall kennas saying that he did and that inspired me, especially individual stock threads.  Gotta make use of all the studying, researching etc that others do IMO


----------

